# Please ID - Ragweed eating bugs (pics)



## iturnrocks (Jul 25, 2007)

I noticed these today on the tops of what I believe is Giant Ragweed.  They are small bugs about 2-5 mm long.  What struck me as peculiar is how their back sides stick up which I assume is caused by them eating the plant.  If anyone can get me a close ID I would appreciate it.

Thank you


----------



## myrmecophile (Jul 25, 2007)

Some sort of Aphid.


----------



## Matt K (Jul 25, 2007)

YUP.  Definately some nice red aphids, doing what aphids do- drink sap from plants until the plant has not enough to survive.... floral vampires!


----------



## mr.wilderness (Jul 31, 2007)

too bad they arent more effective at killing that ragweed;  these seasonal allergies are killing me! :8o


----------



## Ted (Jul 31, 2007)

mr.wilderness said:


> too bad they arent more effective at killing that ragweed;  these seasonal allergies are killing me! :8o


you need to search online and find somewhere to buy ladybugs..buy lots of em!.
super good and attractive control for aphids!


----------



## iturnrocks (Aug 1, 2007)

Ted said:


> you need to search online and find somewhere to buy ladybugs..buy lots of em!.
> super good and attractive control for aphids!


What are you a ladybug salesman?  Why would I want to protect my crop of ragweed?


----------



## myrmecophile (Aug 1, 2007)

Actually adult lady bugs are miserable when it comes to controlling pests if you buy them and introduce them to an area. They generally stay at the release site for a short time and move on. In addition why would you want to introduce one more invasive pest even if you wanted to save the ragweed?


----------



## mr.wilderness (Aug 1, 2007)

IMO, ragweed can burn in... well you know...


----------



## Ted (Aug 1, 2007)

iturnrocks said:


> What are you a ladybug salesman?  Why would I want to protect my crop of ragweed?


no.
i dont know.


----------



## Ted (Aug 1, 2007)

myrmecophile said:


> Actually adult lady bugs are miserable when it comes to controlling pests if you buy them and introduce them to an area. They generally stay at the release site for a short time and move on. In addition why would you want to introduce one more invasive pest even if you wanted to save the ragweed?


i disagree..sorry they havent worked for you.
nor are they pests..they are beneficial.
maybe you don't know how to introduce them to a new area.


----------



## iturnrocks (Aug 1, 2007)

Ted said:


> maybe you don't know how to introduce them to a new area.


I generally dont transport animals across state lines and release them to the wild.  Maybe its just me.


----------



## myrmecophile (Aug 2, 2007)

Ask anyone that has had to endure the biting swarming hordes of invading lady bugs whether or not they are pests. 

The fact of the matter is that Ladybugs introduced for pest control use generally will not stay long at the release site, and there is little that can be done to prevent them dispersing in a fairly short time.  As indicated in the quote below there are some measures that can be taken to attempt to minimize this dispersal but it is not fool proof. Anyone that tells you that they can guarantee that such and such a method will keep them from leaving the release site is indeed a "ladybug salesman" However if one was to introduce LB larvae to a garden you would be doing some good as they can not readily leave the site. however for the money if I were to use predatory insects I would want lacewings.





_*"Commercial insectaries distribute beetles that have been "harvested" from natural winter aggregation sites. If lady beetles are collected in this dormant state and transported for field release, even among aphid infestations, they usually migrate before feeding and laying eggs. This migratory behavior before feeding is obligatory. Releases of such "harvested" convergent lady beetles could be a waste of time, money, and beetles. Insectaries may feed the adult beetles a special diet after they have been collected to minimize their migratory behavior. Only such preconditioned beetles should be purchased. Additionally, these harvested beetles may be parasitized."*_

from http://www.nysaes.cornell.edu/ent/biocontrol/predators/hippodamia.html


----------



## bugmankeith (Aug 2, 2007)

The only way to keep ladybugs in your garden is to order their larvae and release at the right time each year when larvae are normally found.

Adults just fly away after release.

But like it was said, the aphids may kill the ragweed, and I dont think iturnrocks wants to get rid of those particular aphids.


----------



## myrmecophile (Aug 2, 2007)

Dead on Bugmankeith.


----------

